# Asians mating now



## Malnra (Nov 18, 2007)

As I figured, as soon as I order an ooth they would mate .... az little help from uncle geoff to get them climbing up the branch and he eventually made his move ...

no biggie ... maybe i will put her ooths outside until nearer the spring ...

our of curiosity .. how long after they mate does she usually shoot out an ooth ?


----------



## Mantida (Nov 18, 2007)

Geoff_K said:


> As I figured, as soon as I order an ooth they would mate .... az little help from uncle geoff to get them climbing up the branch and he eventually made his move ... no biggie ... maybe i will put her ooths outside until nearer the spring ...
> 
> our of curiosity .. how long after they mate does she usually shoot out an ooth ?


Haha, like I said, I think mating mantids are in conspiracies against us.  

Usually depends on how old they are/how much you fed her prior to mating. I stuffed my P.O. female full before mating and she'd been an adult for 3 weeks. She laid an ooth for me the next day. Some will lay a few days later, others will lay 2-3 weeks later.


----------



## Malnra (Nov 18, 2007)

mantida said:


> Haha, like I said, I think mating mantids are in conspiracies against us.  Usually depends on how old they are/how much you fed her prior to mating. I stuffed my P.O. female full before mating and she'd been an adult for 3 weeks. She laid an ooth for me the next day. Some will lay a few days later, others will lay 2-3 weeks later.


My female was not interested in more than 1 cricket the last couple days. I hald expect her to grab this male before he is done. So far she is still not interested in a cricket, but then again she is busy ... lol .... If the male makes it away I will offer her another cricket.

It is kinda funny as he has her by the lower back and is hunching over as if to keep himself small. I got a couple pics of it.

mantis p0rn ... i wonder if the feds will be knocking at my door if i post it ...


----------



## Rick (Nov 18, 2007)

Which ooth may you put outside? If it's the giant asians you wouldn't want to do that as the cold will kill it.

The mating has nothing to do when they lay an ooth. She will lay one regardless of mating.


----------



## Malnra (Nov 18, 2007)

Rick said:


> Which ooth may you put outside? If it's the giant asians you wouldn't want to do that as the cold will kill it.The mating has nothing to do when they lay an ooth. She will lay one regardless of mating.


ahhhh .. thanks rick .. i probably would have asked it in a thread of it;s own before i did it ,,, but thanks much for that tip .. i guess it will be VERY interesting to have 2 species going at one time ... will make it easier to see which does better for me though ... if i get too many asian ooth's i may try putting one in the fridge just to see .... it's not like i can deal with 800 baby mantis at this point in time ... though i would do like you and leave them all in one tank until 3rd .. the strong would survive and weed out inferior mantis ....

i will breed mantis that are agressive towards prey or they will be darn hungry sobs ... LOL


----------



## Rick (Nov 18, 2007)

Geoff_K said:


> ahhhh .. thanks rick .. i probably would have asked it in a thread of it;s own before i did it ,,, but thanks much for that tip .. i guess it will be VERY interesting to have 2 species going at one time ... will make it easier to see which does better for me though ... if i get too many asian ooth's i may try putting one in the fridge just to see .... it's not like i can deal with 800 baby mantis at this point in time ... though i would do like you and leave them all in one tank until 3rd .. the strong would survive and weed out inferior mantis ....i will breed mantis that are agressive towards prey or they will be darn hungry sobs ... LOL


Just sell the ooth. That is a tropical species and their ooths have no foam to protect them. They have a covering almost like a dry paper or something. Right now I am incubating four ooths all of different species. You will want to keep them together as it would be very time consuming to seperate and feed that many nymphs. I don't think I even have enough containers for all of them.


----------



## Malnra (Nov 18, 2007)

Rick said:


> Just sell the ooth. That is a tropical species and their ooths have no foam to protect them. They have a covering almost like a dry paper or something. Right now I am incubating four ooths all of different species. You will want to keep them together as it would be very time consuming to seperate and feed that many nymphs. I don't think I even have enough containers for all of them.


ohh i was talking about the other species i already ordered from ian .. the Africans ... 2 species going at once is a likelyhood ... it will just be a smaller number of each species that make the final cut i guess .... as far as selling the extra ooths ... sounds good on paper ... locating a buyer is another thing .. hehehe ....


----------



## Rick (Nov 18, 2007)

Geoff_K said:


> ohh i was talking about the other species i already ordered from ian .. the Africans ... 2 species going at once is a likelyhood ... it will just be a smaller number of each species that make the final cut i guess .... as far as selling the extra ooths ... sounds good on paper ... locating a buyer is another thing .. hehehe ....


Post it on here and it will sell. I have never had trouble finding someone to buy. Good luck.


----------



## Malnra (Nov 18, 2007)

After about 9 hours the male jumped for his life and made it. I immediately offered a cricket to the female and she took it quickly. The male did not want one, though i pushed it at him (dead one) until he grabbed it. If he is hungry he will eat it, if not I just killed a cricket for no reason. Lucky they are cheap.

Now to see if the female shoots out an ooth or two or more ....


----------



## macro junkie (Nov 18, 2007)

Geoff_K said:


> i pushed it at him (dead one) until he grabbed it. If he is hungry he will eat it, if not I just killed a cricket for no reason. Lucky they are cheap.


hahahahaha sorry that made me laugh


----------



## Mantida (Nov 19, 2007)

She may lay one for you in a couple of days, how old is she? The older she is, the sooner she'll lay her ooth.


----------



## Malnra (Nov 19, 2007)

mantida said:


> She may lay one for you in a couple of days, how old is she? The older she is, the sooner she'll lay her ooth.


Not sure, I got them both as adults about 3 weeks ago ....

No worry ... once she lays one, then i will begin to wonder how soon to order some fly cultures to start and some pinhead crickets ..... if memory serves me .... 4 week incubation seems to be the timeframe


----------



## Mantida (Nov 19, 2007)

Geoff_K said:


> Not sure, I got them both as adults about 3 weeks ago .... No worry ... once she lays one, then i will begin to wonder how soon to order some fly cultures to start and some pinhead crickets ..... if memory serves me .... 4 week incubation seems to be the timeframe


Three weeks huh? Then she'll probably drop an ooth for you in 1-7 days time.


----------



## macro junkie (Nov 19, 2007)

mantida said:


> Three weeks huh? Then she'll probably drop an ooth for you in 1-7 days time.


u seem to know alot of a 14 year old :blink:


----------



## Mantida (Nov 19, 2007)

macro junkie said:


> u seem to know alot of a 14 year old :blink:


 :lol: Haha, thanks.

Experience, that's just what's required here.


----------



## Rick (Nov 19, 2007)

Geoff_K said:


> Not sure, I got them both as adults about 3 weeks ago .... No worry ... once she lays one, then i will begin to wonder how soon to order some fly cultures to start and some pinhead crickets ..... if memory serves me .... 4 week incubation seems to be the timeframe


I wouldn't bother with the pinheads. Order you some fly cultures now. Get them going way ahead of time and keep the cultures going.


----------



## Malnra (Nov 22, 2007)

Still no ooth, which is not a big surprise to me. Last night I took the male out and offered him a cricket which he was not interested in. I let him crawl on my hand, but he kept looking around as if he wanted to jump off. I thought he might be looking for that female, so I put him on the 2 1/2 foot tree she has been on for almost a week now and he locked onto her.

I put the tree in my half bath last night figuring he could easily get away from her. This morning he is doing it again with her. I tried to offer her a cricket and she would have nothing to do with it. Just that claw back get away from me thing they do when they dont want something.

I figure what the heck, in the wild he or another mantis would probably go for her.

Just an update to up my post count and say Happy thanksgiving to my US friends.


----------



## macro junkie (Nov 22, 2007)

Geoff_K said:


> Still no ooth, which is not a big surprise to me. Last night I took the male out and offered him a cricket which he was not interested in. I let him crawl on my hand, but he kept looking around as if he wanted to jump off. I thought he might be looking for that female, so I put him on the 2 1/2 foot tree she has been on for almost a week now and he locked onto her.I put the tree in my half bath last night figuring he could easily get away from her. This morning he is doing it again with her. I tried to offer her a cricket and she would have nothing to do with it. Just that claw back get away from me thing they do when they dont want something.
> 
> I figure what the heck, in the wild he or another mantis would probably go for her.
> 
> Just an update to up my post count and say Happy thanksgiving to my US friends.


let us know what happens cause im breeding these..im months away but il be interested to see what happens...good luck,


----------



## Mantida (Nov 22, 2007)

Be careful not to mate her too much, as she can reject sperm from him while he is mating AND the previous ones introduced into her system. (aka she will be totally infertile again)


----------



## Malnra (Nov 28, 2007)

Still no ooth, however she has been eating like mad the last 2 days .... 6 or 7 crickets as opposed to the 2 or 3 she usually ate.

She only eats the head and thorax of them .. is that normal ? seems like a big waste of cricket to me ..


----------



## macro junkie (Nov 28, 2007)

when should i mate my giant asian?how mnay weeks untill i introduce the male..how long did u leave it?


----------



## Mantida (Nov 28, 2007)

macro junkie said:


> when should i mate my giant asian?how mnay weeks untill i introdue the male..how long did u leave it?


http://mantidforum.net/forums/index.php?showtopic=7112


----------



## Malnra (Nov 29, 2007)

[SIZE=18pt]It has been 11 days since the first mating and 10 since the second. Does this seem like a long time to wait for her to lay an ooth ?[/SIZE]

Also, does your mantis only eat the head and thorax of crickets ?


----------



## Mantida (Nov 29, 2007)

Geoff_K said:


> [SIZE=18pt]It has been 11 days since the first mating and 10 since the second. Does this seem like a long time to wait for her to lay an ooth ?[/SIZE]Also, does your mantis only eat the head and thorax of crickets ?


I think it's fine, if she wasn't extremely fat before you mated her it will take a while.

I used to have that problem with crickets with my Texicorns but switched to houseflies. They eat every housefly I give them. They're probably just tired of cricket.


----------



## Matthewtinnion (Dec 3, 2007)

I liked one of the suggetions in the mating link a couple of posts above " If the male isnt interested give him a blow"

haha. sorry couldnt help it.


----------



## Malnra (Dec 6, 2007)

Still no Ooth ... she is pretty fat, but I do not have a reference point to know if it is normal fat or preggo fat ...

Just an update .... sure seems like a LONG time to wait to get an ooth out of her


----------

